# Throttle holders, anyone make their own?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I like to make my own when possible. I have an NCE PowerCab, NCE Cab 04e and an MRC City Sound controller. I would like to get for of those throttle holders for my layout. Has anyone made their own? If so do you have pics. I would prefer to build over buy when possible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I need to build one of these also.

What I have seen was a fascia pocket made
of a thin wood sheet. They left a slot in the
front and a hole in bottom center for the cord.

On a bigger layout it may be helpful to have
several.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

DonR said:


> I need to build one of these also.
> 
> What I have seen was a fascia pocket made
> of a thin wood sheet. They left a slot in the
> ...


That is kind of what I was thinking. I have three jacks for the DCC controls and one for the City Sound control. Having a pocket at each place for the controller would be nice. Just would like to see what has worked for others first.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought about it. I decided it was more trouble than it was worth.

I ended up buying a half dozen of these:

http://www.micromark.com/universal-cab-holster,9137.html


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I use a Digitrax 402 throttle and the wife made me a throttle holster out of a old pair of blue jeans,no need to any longer go hunting around the layout for Ye ol' throttle lol.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Get one of those blue outlet boxes from the lumber yard or Home Depot. The double is better than the single, in my case.

It is ready-made.

Bill


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i glued a large size paper-clip to the back with about half of it sticking above the top of the controller. I hang it on nail heads or eye-loops attached to the benchwork. I used shoe goop.

it doubles as a holder for train order card when operating


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

For what the factory made units cost, why go thru the trouble. Home made ones will not look as good as they do. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mister Bill said:


> Get one of those blue outlet boxes from the lumber yard or Home Depot. The double is better than the single, in my case.
> 
> It is ready-made.
> 
> Bill


Yes they look like this after you cut them in half



Easy peasy to make


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I thought about it. I decided it was more trouble than it was worth.
> 
> I ended up buying a half dozen of these:
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/universal-cab-holster,9137.html


Yeah...I bought one for my layout and was impressed enough with the design and cost to buy 10 of them for the club layout...cheaper and easier than trying to make them.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tony35 said:


> Yes they look like this after you cut them in half
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy to make


Having the wires on top in such a sharp angle really isn't good for those small wires. It's hard on the connection.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> Having the wires on top in such a sharp angle really isn't good for those small wires. It's hard on the connection.


That's a design flaw in all the Digitrax products. They all have wires coming out the top like that, so gravity is always your enemy.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's a design flaw in all the Digitrax products. They all have wires coming out the top like that, so gravity is always your enemy.


Thank you. I was not aware of that.


----------

